# OK, Lets have some fun! Come up with a name for Hyundai's luxury division.



## bl335i08 (Sep 15, 2008)

KapiKat


----------



## Eddie Bimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

cwsqbm said:


> For Hyundai, it should be "Revelation" because a luxury Hyundai is a sign of the end of days (as if 12/21/12 isn't soon enough). And since is first model is Genesis, the rest can be biblically named too. The SUV can then be named "Gomorrah", etc.


Biblically named I like.

I got one.

Hyundai Jyudai


----------



## TMARCUSK (Oct 21, 2007)

Exodus :thumbup:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

BerkleyBMW said:


> KingKongKorea


adding the "*********** ***********" twist to it rosie :rofl:


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

don't knock the Genesis. apparently from a few car reviews, it's a bangin' car though at the end of the day i don't think any self-respecting korean would drive one. Lexus, bmw and mb is still their preferred choice of whip


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

chivas said:


> *don't knock the Genesis. apparently from a few car reviews, it's a bangin' car though at the end of the day i don't think any self-respecting korean would drive one.* Lexus, bmw and mb is still their preferred choice of whip


how about those with a lot of national pride.


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

I'd go with "POS". Short and carries a punch


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

If they are serious, they would just call the new line Genesis and morph the slanted H logo to a G.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Teufel Hyunden. Play on the German, sounds like Teufel Hunden (German for Devil Dogs, aka the USMC). And includes Hyund.... because, well, it wont fool anyone anyway.


----------

